# 42 Inch LCD Buying Suggestions



## aneek (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello,

I am thinking to buy a 42" LED TV. Been thinking over Sony W900B and similar Samsung H6400 or LG's. But I've searched this forum for this and found a couple of informative threads.

Sony 42W900B vs LG 42LB6500 
sony or lg who has better picture quality?need advise!! 
Both these posts ultimatly suggests to buy Sony W900B. Well I do chime with this too. But since these posts are few days old and if someone suggest me if any new models have come? Please note, my budget is 80K max for the TV. 

These days HEVC (x265) is coming to the movies. Many movies are coming ripped via this encoding. Since the TV I'll buy will not be only to watch Tata Sky, I will also watch movies that I download (most of them are now HEVC). So I checked again. Saw LG 42LB6700 supports HEVC 2K (here). 

Now this make me confused. Searched the Sony forums and could'nt find any posts that suggests that Sony will also add this HEVC encoder to 900B series via Firmwire update. Instead they released a HEVC player (4K Media Player With 4K HEVC Decoder). This is not available in India and if it is then also why should you buy this? 

The only workaround is to connect my PC/Laptop via HDMI and play x265 based movies via it. But sony has triluminos display technology and its the best ( as per my thought) among other brands.

So more confusion. Please suggest your valuable thoughts friends. 

Moreover, no matter which TV I buy I will also need a 5.1 system for my TV. This doesn't have to be state of the art system but a modarate one. Any suggestions? I need this to connect with my TV not via any player. Can I do that?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 22, 2015)

LG 42LB6500 is a certain option. Sony triluminos is just a filter. And also mention your budget.


----------



## aneek (Mar 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> LG 42LB6500 is a certain option. Sony triluminos is just a filter. And also mention your budget.


Here is my budget,
TV budget: ~80K (max)
5.1 budget: ~ 15K (max)
But display wise, don't you think Sony is far better? Well, 3D may be great in LG model but who's going to watch 3D all day? Please suggest your views.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2015)

Buy LG 42UB820T 106 cm (42) LED TV Online at best Prices In India



pretty jaw dropping considering its an IPS panel... for movies and stuff, this is perfect


----------



## Gollum (Mar 23, 2015)

aneek said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking to buy a 42" LED TV. Been thinking over Sony W900B and similar Samsung H6400 or LG's. But I've searched this forum for this and found a couple of informative threads.
> 
> ...



Mate, best way to test the LCD screen of the TV's is:

Open Digit Forum with Dark Theme ON - Enable Cinema Mode on TV
open, this thread, and scroll up or down. 
Follow the text as it goes up/down.
If you see screen anomalies like dark patches, then don't buy.
This is very essential as DSE is a major party pooper when you watch cricket or football.

Technically all 32" and above LED edge lit LCD TV's have Dirty Screen Effect DSE, but some Samsung LED TV's have very good Screens.

This issue is a result of the backlight diffuser not being able to spread the light uniformly.

My Suggestion, get Sony W850B or Sony W950B or Samsung HU8550 or Samsung H7150 or Samsung H8000(Best)
LG is meh..
Check review here
*www.rtings.com/info/gray-uniformity-tvs-dirty-screen-effect-dse


for those going GAGA about IPS panels, specs don't match the hype in real life.
I have 42LB5610 - IPS panel is excellent for color and is ISF Certified but panel quality is total crap.


----------



## aneek (Mar 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Mate, best way to test the LCD screen of the TV's is:
> 
> Open Digit Forum with Dark Theme ON - Enable Cinema Mode on TV
> open, this thread, and scroll up or down.
> ...



Mate, Please consider my budget here. Can you recommend something that is in my budget? 
TV budget: ~80K (max)
5.1 budget: ~ 15K (max)

Thanks!


----------



## mitraark (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd like to add that in my opinion the playback via USB on TVs is really poor, it's advisable to use a PC and HDMI to watch movies.

I cannot say this is true for all TV models but I've seen most TVs don't render video files that well, instead PC playback is really good/


----------



## Gollum (Mar 23, 2015)

aneek said:


> Mate, Please consider my budget here. Can you recommend something that is in my budget?
> TV budget: ~80K (max)
> 5.1 budget: ~ 15K (max)
> 
> Thanks!



are my TV suggestions too expensive? I did not check the price.
I suggest you to buy a projector instead. It is the best for HT setup. I regret buying a 42" tv. I could have got a 720p projector for 30k easy


----------



## aneek (Mar 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> are my TV suggestions too expensive? I did not check the price.
> I suggest you to buy a projector instead. It is the best for HT setup. I regret buying a 42" tv. I could have got a 720p projector for 30k easy


Indeed they are expensive. Well here you go,

Sony KD-49X8500B: MRP Rs 174,900
KDL-55W950B: MRP Rs 164,900

About Samsung, they are even costlier . 

It's really a good idea to get a projector. But since my query is to get a TV, can you help me with this please?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 23, 2015)

aneek said:


> Indeed they are expensive. Well here you go,
> 
> Sony KD-49X8500B: MRP Rs 174,900
> KDL-55W950B: MRP Rs 164,900
> ...



Do What I suggested. 
I cannot suggest a tv otherwise.
test it out at the store. these days specifications are not enough.


----------



## aneek (Mar 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Do What I suggested.
> I cannot suggest a tv otherwise.
> test it out at the store. these days specifications are not enough.



Thanks, yes I think I have to do that only.

- - - Updated - - -

I have to check for DSE effects. Other than this I will also check for the formats that these TVs can play. But just before starting my search in local stores, what about the TV Bravia W700B? It will come ~ 67K. yes, this will not have 3D and Triluminos but it has X-reality and other stuffs. 

Comparison: *www.sony.co.in/quickcomparison/kdl-42w900b+in5/kdl-42w700b+in5

So any suggestions?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

LG 42UB820T 106 cm (42) or can you increase your budget?


----------



## aneek (Mar 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> LG 42UB820T 106 cm (42) or can you increase your budget?



Ahh, its a great one at least looking from the website. But 82K is a bit expensive. Thought I can go till that but I won't be able to buy a 5.1 system then


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2015)

it is not 82k, it is Rs 59,490 on flipkart with exchange..
very good price considering its 4K + IPS but specs doesnt reveal the whole story like Gollum said


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 24, 2015)

> These days HEVC (x265) is coming to the movies. Many movies are coming ripped via this encoding.The only workaround is to connect my PC/Laptop via HDMI and play x265 based movies via it.


I am no expert on this matter, but I don't think you need to worry about this. 
Since it would take time for x265 rips to become common, also most movies will be released using x264 for years. Lastly, by the time x265 becomes standard, your smartphone could probably be able to play it and then you can simply use chromecast or something to send the video from your phone to the TV , no need to connect PC/Laptop  .

Hope I helped


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

aneek said:


> Ahh, its a great one at least looking from the website. But 82K is a bit expensive. Thought I can go till that but I won't be able to buy a 5.1 system then


I always insist on spending a better display. Be it a phone, laptop or TV for that matter. You spend a lot of time watching the display so you should get the best available. I would say that you should but it and buy the speaker later on.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 24, 2015)

Stick to Sony
despite the higher pricing and maybe lack of certain formats ,they last much much longer and are easier to maintain etc

Ive owned LG, Samsung,Onida TVs before and none of them come close to sony
LG and Samsungs go bad every few months and the service centres are a rip-off

I suggest getting the Bravia and if you feel it lacks formats,buy this-
Western Digital TV Live Media Player WiFi WD New Model: Amazon.in: Electronics

I have this even though my Bravia plays all formats but WD TV is the best "hard drive backup movie" experience
beats inbuilt tv usb any day


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

I purchased e85 Sony a few years ago and picture is still not comparable to other panels. I still prefer Sony in fhd base model and can't say the same about 4k models. Sammy and LG are doing better there.


----------



## aneek (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay thanks! I will now visit some of the near by stores Great Eastern, Relience Digital etc. Then I'll let you know guys.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I purchased e85 Sony a few years ago and picture is still not comparable to other panels. I still prefer Sony in fhd base model and can't say the same about 4k models. Sammy and LG are doing better there.



Samsung and LG lose the "better" within 2 months trust me
Their factory settings are for oversaturation,this wears out the LEDs rather fast
also the internals arent upto the mark

Sony is much better in the long run


----------



## Minion (Mar 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> LG 42UB820T 106 cm (42) or can you increase your budget?



+1 for this.Nothing can beat it and is cheaper too.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> Their factory settings are for oversaturation,this wears out the LEDs rather fast



Every tv can be calibrated so no issue here only thing that matter most is quality of panel.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 25, 2015)

Minion said:


> +1 for this.Nothing can beat it and is cheaper too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



"Quality of Panel" exactly!!!
Thats where LG,Samsung fail miserably

Sony,Sharp,Toshiba have the best panels

Samsung and LG have poor quality internals and go bad very fast

Ive have Samsung,LG and Sony TVs
My house is now of Sony TVs only
My Samsung and LG are in my other house

I know the difference


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2015)

Well this is a user dependable scenario. There are people who likes punchy and warm color and then there are people who like it true to life.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> Samsung and LG lose the "better" within 2 months trust me
> Their factory settings are for oversaturation,this wears out the LEDs rather fast
> also the internals arent upto the mark
> 
> Sony is much better in the long run



I can vouch for sony and sharp panels.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2015)

That particular TV supports 4k @ 60 hz via HDMI 2.0 .. However, the input source must be 8 bit.. if you have a device that supports only 10 bit color like this, then it will automatically set it to 30 hz.. Please note that for normal TV and movies, this has absolutely NO IMPACT.. 60 hz is needed ONLY for gaming and productivity softwares in PC
Here's a full review of the TV, besides this.. there is absolutely no reason not to go for this TV 
LG 42UB820T 4K UHD TV Review
Cheers !



> I’ve also been told that since the TV only supports 8-bit / YCbCr 4:2:0, and not 10-bit RBG/YUV 4:4:4, so some HDMI 2.0 TV boxes may not work at 4K60 apparently due to limitations of some processors like Rockchip RK3288 that does not support YUV420 video output.
> 
> Read more: LG 42UB820T 4K UHD TV Review


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2015)

There are not many people who use a tv for gaming only or for productivity software. So on a short note it is safe to say that you will not notice a lot of difference in day to day viewing.


----------



## aneek (Apr 20, 2015)

Spent some time in the TV showrooms finally fixed Metro Cash and Carry to buy the TV (Sony). But Great Eastern asked me to wait for this month end as they will have some new models by then. I will wait and check those. But today I saw this article that Sony is calling off it's TV business along with it's smartphone market too? 
Sony will spin off its audio and video business as it searches for profitablity | The Verge

So should I still go with Sony? I am quite terrified.


----------



## Minion (Apr 21, 2015)

Nope don't go for sony they are going to shutdown tv business and you will be left without after sale service.


----------



## aneek (Apr 21, 2015)

[MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION], is it a confirmed news? Sony CEO has hinted about it but no confirmation as yet right? Google'd and found that in CES 2015 they have launched some new models CES 2015 Television - CES 2015 Sony Store - Sony US. Some of them will be coming to India by May or end of May.

According to this Sony is no longer an electronics company | The Verge


> Sony announced last night that it's spinning off its audio and video divisions, much like it spun off its television division last year. That won't mean much right _now_; Sony still displayed interesting new Android-powered TVs at CES,  and we're sure to see new crazy high-end Walkmans and camcorders with  Sony branding from the newly independent AV division as well.


 - post from February 18, 2015.

According to Los Angeles Times,


> Sony’s share of global TV revenue fell to 7.5 percent in the third quarter last year from 8.1 percent the previous quarter, according to NPD DisplaySearch. Sony ranked third, trailing Samsung and LG. "There’s no prospect of its TV business being profitable," said Makoto Kikuchi, the Tokyo-based chief executive officer for Myojo Asset Management Co. "Sony’s strengths are content such as games and movies. It cannot increase profit without moving its focus from TV production to content."


 See full - Sony to sell PC business, split TV unit after 10 years of losses - LA Times

So some of the articles are an year old like the LA times. So it seems that Sony indeed called off their TV production unit. But the new models are managed by some one 3rd party (mat be).

Final verdict then? 
Some of the commenters in this post said that LG & Samsung has some issues with long durability while Sony is best in that. But Sony doesn't support many formats and other brands have high end models compared to Sony's W700B or other models' price.

Samsung or LG then? Samsung as of now leading the global market I suppose.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

You nearly did a synopsis there on that TV


----------



## aneek (Apr 21, 2015)

@*Minion*, I think I'll go for LG 42UB820T. 
Sony failed me.


----------



## Minion (Apr 21, 2015)

aneek said:


> [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION], is it a confirmed news? Sony CEO has hinted about it but no confirmation as yet right? Google'd and found that in CES 2015 they have launched some new models CES 2015 Television - CES 2015 Sony Store - Sony US. Some of them will be coming to India by May or end of May.
> 
> According to this Sony is no longer an electronics company | The Verge
> - post from February 18, 2015.
> ...



I don't think getting a Samsung or Lg is a bad investment.Lg has upped their game now.Many good models are available from LG.Samsung was good before 2013 now their tvs are expensive and not so feature rich in budget segment.

Just use a UPS with Tv you will not face any trouble.

- - - Updated - - -



aneek said:


> @*Minion*, I think I'll go for LG 42UB820T.
> Sony failed me.



Don't be sad. It is a superb TV.


----------



## GreenLionNet (Apr 21, 2015)

Sony Bravia 42 inch LED TV is best or you also have Samsung 42 inch LED TV. These two options are best to consider and you can choice among them.


----------



## aneek (Aug 27, 2015)

I think my wait is over. I headed to many shops in Kolkata and they told me to wait for some time then arrived Sony Android TVs. I think I pick *KDL-43W950C.*

Any reviews on this? Well I have found some,
Amazon.in: Customer Reviews: Sony BRAVIA KDL-43W950C 108cm (43 inches) Full HD 3D LED TV
First Impressions: Sony Bravia Android TV KDL50W950C

But I like to hear from you guys.

Thanks.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 1, 2015)

Go for the W800C and save money instead. It's available at 66k+(43").

What 950C has which 800C doesn't:
Camera, sound bar and triluminos display.

Check out rtings.com
800C has a petty good rating. Just below Samsung J6300.


----------



## aneek (Dec 8, 2016)

It's been one year now. I am outside of India and while I return will buy one. Now I can increase my budget a bit. Thinking of getting a 4K tv (43 inch+). Any suggestions? Preferably Sony.

Please suggest.

Regards,
Aneek


----------



## Minion (Dec 8, 2016)

aneek said:


> It's been one year now. I am outside of India and while I return will buy one. Now I can increase my budget a bit. Thinking of getting a 4K tv (43 inch+). Any suggestions? Preferably Sony.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> ...



Hi,

How much you are willing to spend?


----------



## aneek (Jan 17, 2017)

Minion said:


> Hi,
> 
> How much you are willing to spend?


 Well, I can spend 90K to 1 Lakh. Is 4K possible? The problem is I am not willing to get a smart tv (don't know whether that's possible or not). Because I will setup my own smart tv features using Chromecast or similar.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Minion (Jan 18, 2017)

aneek said:


> Well, I can spend 90K to 1 Lakh. Is 4K possible? The problem is I am not willing to get a smart tv (don't know whether that's possible or not). Because I will setup my own smart tv features using Chromecast or similar.
> 
> Any suggestions?



4K HDR TV | X83D 4K HDR with Superslim Android TV | Sony I


----------

